# Stranger Things: "Creel House"-Trailer verspricht Grusel wie in Staffel 1



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Stranger Things: "Creel House"-Trailer verspricht Grusel wie in Staffel 1* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things: "Creel House"-Trailer verspricht Grusel wie in Staffel 1*


----------



## BxBender (28. September 2021)

Aus welchem Film kenne ich das Haus noch? Das wurde schon verwendet.
Wenn man genau drauf achtet, findet man auch andere Gebäude in anderen Filmen immer mal wieder.
Oder aber die bauen die gleichen Filmstudios mehrfach. ^^


----------



## Wired (28. September 2021)

BxBender schrieb:


> Aus welchem Film kenne ich das Haus noch? Das wurde schon verwendet.
> Wenn man genau drauf achtet, findet man auch andere Gebäude in anderen Filmen immer mal wieder.
> Oder aber die bauen die gleichen Filmstudios mehrfach. ^^


Nein. die Bebäude und Häuser werden immer wieder "recycelt". Darüber hatt ich vor kurzer Zeit mal ne Doku gesehen.


----------

